# This one is a small group



## mballi3011 (Feb 12, 2011)

Well I started a marathon smoke the other day. It all started at about 9:00 am Thursday and when until about 11:00 am Friday for this catering job. It was for 25 people and they wanted some pulled Pork and a couple of beef (12lbers) briskets and then sides to go along. So I started out with the butts. Well I guess that maybe I haven't been here long enough yet to be able to post attachments yet. SO I guess I'll do it the old way and use the Photobucket thingy.

 

First we have the briskets all rubbed and ready for some time in the refrig. That's a rub of a mixture o Old Bay and brown sugar at about a 60-40% blend

 

Here's the butts ( about 23 libs of them) in the smoker.

 

Well the cook and his family have to eat so while the butts are in the foiling stage we made a meatloaf with green and red peppers some onions and mushroom and all the other good stuff.

 

So now we have the briskets go on ( about 9:30 pm) right after the meatloaf and the butts go inside and into the cooler. The meatloaf stays out for dinner. So that's all for this collection because once the cutting started it was go boy go and get it to the Hotel for the group that ordered it. So meanwhile the sides of Corn casserole and Heartache Mac went along with this meat.

 

So now comes out Monday's job and a dinner for 2 and they are customers too. Thanks to Winn Dixie for the bone in Rib Roast for 4.49lb so I got 2 whole ones for stock.

Thanks for watching

Mark


----------



## scarbelly (Feb 12, 2011)

Looking good Mark. I know how much work that is. Sometimes I think it is easier to cook for a 100 than for 25


----------



## cycletrash (Feb 12, 2011)

Wow that is lot of meat...I bet that crowd will be drewling


----------



## countrysmoke (Feb 12, 2011)

Looks real good mark, I'd like to be part of that crowd eating that


----------



## mballi3011 (Feb 12, 2011)

It's all fun to me right now. I'm not new to smoking but a back to back to back smoke sure can take it's toll remember I'm a Fat Fiftyish and a Former Smoker of the bad things.


----------

